# Can't gain any weight.



## Thatstheguy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi there. First to introduce myself I'am 20 Years old, i'am 1.70 M tall and i weigh 120 Pounds ( roughly 64 ) Kg . So some time ago i tried to put on some weight, even had a proper conversation with a body builder about the diet that i need. So first of all i quit smoking, started to consume roughly 3000 calories a day and kept training to a minimum ( not trying to put on muscle atm ) . So in about 4 months time i checked the scales, and to my surprise it was 65 Kg . After that i didn't give up and made a stupid move by taking Alphabol, i know it wasn't smart but what can you do. Ill just add that I was drinking around 1.5 l of milk in a day some of which i drank mixed together with a weight gaining powder but still there were no gains . I'am physically well and my appetite is normal, so could any of you please tell me what am i doing wrong, because even some of the body builders said that it's a mystery to them why can't i put on any weight. Just getting desperate and thinking of throwing in the towel.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Eat 3500 cals a day, and lift some heavy weights, mate. I'm 5'7" and 63kg and didn't start gaining till I upped the cals to 3500 as well.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

eat more.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Eat more, and actually check what you're eating. So many overestimate calories. "I'm eating 3500 calories" but when weighed and actually checked, it's far lower.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Eat more is the easy answer, but if you want to gain muscle and not fat make sure that you eat a high protein diet, not a diet full of simple carbs. And remember that you also need to eat fats as well. There is nothing wrong in eating high quality fats like eggs milk or whey, but avoid greggs.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

What are you actually eating for those 3000 kcals? What's your routine like? How much rest are you getting? How stressed are you?

Chances are, one of those needs tweaking. My guess is a combination of more than one of these.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the answer is simple and has been pointed out by others in this thread you are not eating enough it is that simple.


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

kingdale said:


> eat more.


----------



## Thatstheguy (Oct 22, 2012)

That was in all honesty the maximum i could eat per day. I started the day with around 5 Eggs and some bacon , some peanuts a banana and the weight gainer shake. Then later on the day i would Half a kilo of chicken fillets with another 5 or so eggs, after that i have what my girlfriend has made ( fat rich foods mostly ) . Then in the evening i grab a snack and drink more milk with the shake . Note the shake supposedly has around 1200 kcals per the serving that i had. And no i'am not trying to put on ANY muscle what so ever ,for the time being i just don't want to look like a bag of bones . But it just seems that there was something seriously wrong with my diet, because at the end of day i felt bloated and sick.

Ps: I get decent amounts of rest , 8-9 hrs a day. I do however stress a lot .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont think you can be eating as much as you think you are. anyone at 64 kg would gain on that much food you just described. Whats your training routine like?


----------



## neo9918 (Jan 27, 2012)

I dont get it, your not trying to put on ANY muscle? So you want to get fat?


----------



## Thatstheguy (Oct 22, 2012)

That's the thing i got little no gains and that is what is shocking me. As i said i don't lift much weights but i do however attend MMA almost every day and have a sesh for 2 hrs. I just do bench presses, push ups, pull ups , for around 40 mins every two days.

I forgot to add, that my heart rate is relatively higher than the one of an average person, if that is of any relevance .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

2 hours mma everyday is going to use up alot of calories this will be one reason you arent gaining weight. also that routine is not very good push/pull/legs seems pretty popular on here for beginners.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

As everyone has said your not eating enough if your not gaining weight.

The hardest part about training is eating IMO. Even when your not hungry just eat, and if you can't eat drink a weight gain shake consisting of oats, peanut butter and protein.


----------



## Thatstheguy (Oct 22, 2012)

I could cut down on the MMA sessions . What kind of routine would you recommend then?

Sam: The protein shake makes me feel like a blob and i find it hard even to look at food for an hour after i drink it.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Thatstheguy said:


> I could cut down on the MMA sessions . What kind of routine would you recommend then?


What ever you choose to do base it around compound exercises deadlift, bench, squat. Alot of people on here do push, pull, legs. I personally split it Shoulders and legs, back/bicep, chest/tricep.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

2ltr full fat milk 1400cals

200g bran flakes 700cals

4slice (decent) bread+100g peanut butter 1100cals

Weight gain powder 600cals

That's 3800cals just there, bran flakes for breakfast+bedtime, 2 sandwich's through the day, and about 3pints. Make that your baseline minimum then your whole food meals can come to another 1000cals...

I think at your weight you just need to get the calories in you don't worry about how or if there all whole food just get them in you. Aslong as your total protein ed is high enough and carbs to fuel you.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Almost everybody who claims they are eating loads and not growing.....are actually eating nowhere near enough.

Don't try and copy other peoples diets, what one man can gain on, another could cut.

It's trial and error, just keep feeding yourself more till you start growing.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also its likely your going to have to force feed to get your stomach to stretch. Eating till your appetites gone and eating to grow are 2 difrent things.

Eating more is your only option, if you eat to your limit and are not growing then you need to force more in, there's no way around it other than to stretch your stomach, do that everyday and in a couple month the food your consuming will feel a lot easier.

The thing people get wrong imo is haveing a weight hain shake in place of a meal or before a meal which kills there appetite.

You need to eat your meal 1st till you can't eat anymore 'then' drink your weight gainer on top of it, even if you need to ly down for 1hour cause you feel sick and it takes you 30mins to down it. This will help you stretch your stomach out so you can comsume more food easier further down the line.

If you can't eat more then you will never grow.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

You need to start injecting


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thatstheguy said:


> I could cut down on the MMA sessions . What kind of routine would you recommend then?
> 
> Sam: The protein shake makes me feel like a blob and i find it hard even to look at food for an hour after i drink it.


Eat your meal 1st then drink shake ontop of it 

Yes protein can bloat you I think its down to gas mainly and that's down to digestion, try a slow digesting protein or a more advanced protein that has digestive enzymes in it ie' myprotein true whey.

Less diegestive problems= less gas= less bloat.

Also your 2hour mma sessions will be eating up a lot of your calories which means you need to eat even more. I'd defo have a carb drink during mma to keep the cals going. Then a big pwo meal


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JF156 said:


> Eat more, and actually check what you're eating. So many overestimate calories. "I'm eating 3500 calories" but when weighed and actually checked, it's far lower.


i'd imagine its going to be something along these lines


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

YOu want to put on weight, but no muscle?

The only weight you'll put on is fat then, theres no other type :confused1:

Except water weight, which is also not good.

MMA is all about being low bodyfat and high muscle mass, keeping you weighing as little as possible but as strong as possible, so I think you need to start doing a better weights routine.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

iPhone or Android diet app like MyNetDiary or MyFitnessPal... track a weeks food and see where you are. Add more cals track food for another week etc


----------

